# Re-do tests for ES after being altruistic donor 3yrs ago?



## Addy2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi  

I have just undergone FET & today is 11dpt & BFN (OTD 10 Oct but can feel AF coming) 

I was an altruistic donor in '08 (2 babies born!)  & am now thinking of doing a cycle of ES, my question is would the clinic be able to use most of the tests from '08? I know i would have to have HIV, Hep B & C again, but hope they could use all the other genetic one's from before, does anyone know if this is possible?

I'm 36 next year & that is my clinics cut off for ES so want to get going sooner rather than later.

Thank you for any advice


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

They will be able to use anything that doesn't need to be done within the last 12 months. So apart from the virology & hormone profile there's no reason why they can't use all the others from before. 
I had my blood group & one other (can't remember which) printed off from my GP & the clinic accepted those, and they were both done about 4 yrs ago.

I'm so sorry for your bfn, but wish you every success with your next cycle! xx


----------



## Addy2 (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks hunny, had appt today and they did amh & HIV/heps b & c & can use the rest from last time  massive congrats on ur BFP x


----------

